

The Computer Programmer’s Fat Loss Toolkit - ginozola
http://adamnuttall.co.uk/index.php/the-computer-programmers-fat-loss-toolkit/

======
yummyfajitas
This site is little beyond a bunch of affiliate links. How does it have 4
upvotes?

~~~
ginozola
There are no affiliate links on this site.

------
macco
Getting lean is not that hard, but it needs discipline: 3 Workouts a week - is
needed that the body can't shif down on calory usage. Restrict to 1000
calories a day. Eat 5 meales. Try to get 100 grams of protein a day and carbs
should only come from veggies. No wheat, potato, corn or fruits.

And most important: count calories and prepare maeles a day before.

This way you can loose about 2-4 kg a week.

~~~
ginozola
"prepare meals a day before"

This is a big one. I didn't do this and needed to grab anything close for my
meals in the office and it was usually not great things to eat like chips,
crisps, sandwiches etc.

